
Show HN: Module Linker for Firefox released - fiatjaf
https://addons.mozilla.org/addon/module-linker/
======
fiatjaf
Module Linker is a browser extension that adds direct links to the module file
or page on import/require/use/etc. declarations on source code files you're
browsing on GitHub.

There are screenshots and gif screencasts, along with a list of languages and
file types supported, at [https://fiatjaf.alhur.es/module-
linker/](https://fiatjaf.alhur.es/module-linker/)

